# Lorazepam (Ativan) Doseing



## fadetoblack72 (Apr 8, 2009)

For the people who are on it or have been one it, could you please tell me what the dose is and how long you have used it. I've been told it wears off after awhile. I'm taking about 1-2 mg a day for the past couple of years and it's still working ok. Also does anyone know of any health risks with taking it over time?

Thanks a lot 
Jason


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

depends how big you are I think, or just on ur brain chemistry, who knows. Try .5mg 3 times if it hits you giving you a sedated feeling, you should be at the right dose. If your not getting anything off of .5mg your first few days move up to .75 try few days and you should hit ur sweet spot. I told my doc I take it 3-4 times a week and he was totally okay with it, as long as you prove to him your "reponsible" enough to handle benzos. Unless your an older folk, people tend to trust u guys more, you guys shouldn't worry about doc being on you *** too much.


----------



## fadetoblack72 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply n1kkuh. I was really more concerned with how much was too much health wise than anyone being on my A**. I usually take 2 pills in the morning and that seems to get me going through the day but when I have a social thing like dinner with my family or something I was wondering if taking 2 more was bad. Just trying to get an idea of what everyone else took. Sometimes I take 3 at a time when it's really bad and that seems to "break the cycle" as my therapist put it. I weigh about 150 lbs. I also take them everyday, not just 3-4 times a week. The only thing I was told was don't drink and they will lose their effectiveness after awhile of use and the dose would have to be increased.


----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

I take two .5 pills and it does the trick. If I were going to something very stressful I would take 3.


----------



## arth77 (Jun 4, 2009)

you should carry an extra few tablets with you when out and disolve under tongue for unexpected anxiety and panicks


----------



## fadetoblack72 (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks  It sounds like I am at the regular dose. For the people who take these pills are they also on something else? I was on lexapro but before I could get off the starter dose it killed my sex drive so I stopped. I've tried other meds but don't have the money or insurance for them now. Welbutrin, prozac, one other I can't remember right now.


----------



## fadetoblack72 (Apr 8, 2009)

One more thing, the drug sheet says it's supposed to only be used for 2-4 months. I've been on it over a year. Has anyone been told differently?


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Since it is working ok even after taking it for years, you don't have problems with tolerance (tolerance is when you need to keep on increasing dose for same effect). Many people get tolerant and this is one of the reasons why benzos are used short term. They simply don't work long term for some! But you are fine in this regard.
As for other problems w/ long term benzo. use, if you were to have any, you would already have had them by now.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

They all say not to take benzos long term, it's a CYA thing. The 20 year studies on benzos show them to be safe and effective. Short term memory loss can be a problem for some but that tends to go away when you stop. By far the biggest "risk" of taking a benzo for more than a few weeks is possible difficulty tapering off the medication. You should NEVER stop cold turkey or allow yourself to run out.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

fadetoblack72 said:


> One more thing, the drug sheet says it's supposed to only be used for 2-4 months. I've been on it over a year. Has anyone been told differently?


Use a different pharmacy and you'll get a different drug fact sheet. My Xanax (all benzos are much the same) doesn't specify any arbitrary time limits on use in the two pages of info that come with every bottle.

There are paranoid folks (read: those who worship UK queen of benzo-bashing Prof. C. Heather Ashton) who think benzos should NEVER be used for more than a few weeks because they are so "highly addictive". I guess she thinks anxiety is a condition that only lasts a few weeks.:stu

My psychiatrist has had patients that have used benzos for at least 20 years on a daily basis. I know on a panic forum I used to visit there was a guy had been on benzos for most of the time since the 1960s, so about 40 years and, yes, he could still write a fully coherent post despite being old & "drugged".

As for your orginal question about dosing, that's a very individual issue that varies greatly from one person to another. The best dose & dosing schedule is the one that works best for YOU.


----------



## ivan1973 (Sep 5, 2012)

fadetoblack72 said:


> One more thing, the drug sheet says it's supposed to only be used for 2-4 months. I've been on it over a year. Has anyone been told differently?


Hi Fadetoblack, I would recommend you gradually phase out Ativan - unless you are not feeling dumbed down, then maybe the drug is good for you!

I agree on Lexapro. It also killed my sex drive. It was really awful.


----------

